# Cat Hoarse After Anesthesia



## jknets (Apr 15, 2009)

Our cat Julian, a 5 year old Himalayan, underwent anesthesia for dental cleaning and lion cut last Saturday. Initially, he was wobbly and acting all funny. That was expected. Sunday, one day after, he was back to his old self. He is eating and drinking well, bowel movement is good and he is urinating well. He is active, playful and very energetic. 

Our only concern is that he is very hoarse. We called our Vet and he said that this is normal because he underwent anesthesia. We were told to monitor and observe for a week. 

Has anybody had the same experience with their cat? Is this really normal? 

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If they used a breathing tube, it is conceivable that his throat could have some irritation.
Best of luck and I hope he recovers quickly. If it was irritated, it will take a few days to fully heal.
h


----------



## vabird (Sep 26, 2007)

If your cat had a dental done, I certainly hope that he had an endotracheal tube in place. The tube is place between the vocal cords so it can easily cause irritation. Call your doctor again if your cat doesn't get better in a couple of days.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes, it is normal. They do put a tube down their throat and that can cause some irritating. It should clear up in a couple of days.


----------



## jknets (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you so much guys. I really appreciate it. He is still hoarse today. Our vet called to follow up and ask how he is doing. We told him he is still hoarse. Then he asked about his feeding and bowel movement/urination and we said everything is great. He is cheerful, energetic and very happy. Then he said we can observe for a week and it should get better little by little. If after 1 week or so and it doesn't improve, then we can bring him in for a check up and they can check him up and do x-ray or something.

I really appreciate your help guys. At least I know that this thing is really normal after what he went through.


----------

